
IPv6 enabled Christmas Tree - miohtama
http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
======
paulddraper
> As it turns out inviting the entire internet to ping my IP address might not
> be the best idea I ever had... Bandwidth is regularly maxing out at
> 300Mbit/s of incoming ICMPv6 traffic

Oh, boy. I'm impressed it's still working.

~~~
avian
I very much suspect that a lot of those ping6 packets are ignored.

At 300 Mbit/s that would be around 400000 pings per second or less than 3
μs/flash. At that speed the camera would not register individual flashes.

~~~
nabaffyub
If his connection is actually saturated, he's more likely being packeted by
someone trying to have fun.

------
nine_k
Playing music automatically once a page loads is not the best idea. Please
avoid doing so when possible. Even in Christmas season.

~~~
mrweasel
Normally I would agree, but in this case it improved my experience.

------
djsumdog
I think I'll wait a few days when everyone forgets about this, so I can
actually see the effects of my pings .. if it's still up.

~~~
jdcarter
I sent some yellow (f0:ff:0) pings, they definitely showed up.

------
gumby
The first IPv4 enabled Christmas tree made the front page of the New York
Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/1993/12/25/business/cyberspace-is-
loo...](http://www.nytimes.com/1993/12/25/business/cyberspace-is-looking-a-
lot-like-christmas.html)

------
cmurf
And now I'm convinced we're off the rails and should just revert to being an
agrarian society.

------
Zikes
So that's like 16,581,375 IPv6 addresses right? How much would all of those
cost?

~~~
sp332
IPv6 officially keeps the last 64 bits for the "host" part of the address,
which means that unless you are abusing the protocol, each subnet gets at
least 2^64 addresses. Current "best practice" is for consumer ISPs to give
each end-user at least a /48, that is 2^16 = 65,536 possible subnets' worth or
2^80 total address. Your mileage is going to vary depending on your ISP
though.

Edit: looks like the RFC has been updated to recommend smaller allocations
where appropriate. Still keeps /64 as the smallest allowed subnet though.
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6177#page-4](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6177#page-4)

Edit2: fixed devices -> subnets.

~~~
grahamedgecombe
> each device gets 2^64 addresses

Each subnet gets 2^64 addresses. You can have multiple devices in the same
subnet.

------
cesarb
Eagerly awaiting a writeup explaining how it was done. It seems to be an
Arduino with a pair of shields, the lower one being an Ethernet shield and the
upper one perhaps a protoboard shield?

------
drc0
finally an ipv6 killer feature!

------
fgbs
can you provide some stats?

------
nujavcas
IPv6 keeps being a running joke. At least some people still have some sense of
humour about it.

~~~
djsumdog
IPv6 needed to happen a decade ago. We have exhausted the IPv4 space. I feel
IPv6 suffered from huge usability issues, although it can be worked around
with good provisioning systems that automatically setup DNS entries.

We're going to get to the point where spinning up a VPS with an IPv4 address
is going to get increasingly more and more expensive, unless we make some huge
strides in moving to IPv6.

~~~
nabaffyub
We need to 1) force owners of legacy /8s to give up on them, and 2) make sure
all mobile ISPs worldwide and residential connections in developing countries
have their customers behind a CGNAT

2) would also help a lot with the upcoming IoT security shitstorm

~~~
rroriz
CGNAT prevents users from hosting personal services - its a PitA.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, I just discovered my ISP (WebPass) has exhausted their IPv4 allocation
[1] and is transitioning residential customers to private IPv4 addresses, and
I'm not really sure how to set up a VPN on IPv4 now. I guess I need to set up
a tunnel over IPv6 somehow?

1\.
[https://webpass.net/blog/ipv4-exhausted](https://webpass.net/blog/ipv4-exhausted)

